# Hi all



## Cedarsgirl (Dec 5, 2006)

Hope I'm not being a pest. Not sure if my original post was successful (new at this). 

Just wanted to say hi and that I am happy to be part of this wonderful community.  I'm from the prairies in Canada and currently own a three year old solid sorrel overo paint named Cedar. She's a sweety and I love her to bits.

I look forward to sharing with all of you.


----------



## Mike_User (Oct 24, 2006)

Welcome to the horse forum, Cedarsgirl (and Cedar)


----------



## Cedarsgirl (Dec 5, 2006)

*Hi*

Thanks. Looking forward to meeting new horse lovers.


----------



## child in time (Dec 4, 2006)

hello and welcome


----------



## Cedarsgirl (Dec 5, 2006)

*Hi*

Nice to meet you child in time.


----------



## horseluva215 (Dec 6, 2006)

*Hi!*

:twisted: Hi! I'm definitely a new horse owner, but I've had a lot of experience in riding and training, though don't think I'm an expert or anything. I just got my own horse, his name's Buddy, and he's a 16-year-old, 15 hand, paint gelding. He's a first horse, so he's not that great or anything, but he moves like a 12-year-old, and is very sweet and sociable.


----------



## Cedarsgirl (Dec 5, 2006)

Nice to hear from you. Sounds like you found yourself a great first horse. I love horses that like to be around people. My filly's like that. When I come out to see her she'll always come over for a scratch and to say hello.


----------

